# Sealink ferrys Ailsa Princess / Antrim Princess



## AJPaxton (Aug 7, 2010)

Hi, I am looking for photos of the above ferrys, anything profile, on deck shots. As I want to build a model of these ships depending on the information I pick up.
Also does anyone know the blue hull colour, i.e. RAL, BS. paint code number as its an unusual blue colour.

Al


----------



## Hawkeye (Dec 7, 2005)

Here are some to get you started:
http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/ailsa_princess_1971.htm
http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/antrim_princess_1967.htm
http://www.ferry-site.dk/ferry.php?id=7038379&lang=en
http://www.ferry-site.dk/ferry.php?id=6714562&lang=en
http://www.doverferryphotos.co.uk/pastandpresent/ailsa.htm
http://www.hhvferry.com/ExpressAdonis.html
http://www.hhvferry.com/antrimprincess.html

The two hhvferry sites may be the more detailed of them all.

As for the hull colour, there may be people on this site who either painted the ships or stored the paint in the lockers onboard the ships. Either way, there should be someone who knows.
Hope this helps.


----------



## AJPaxton (Aug 7, 2010)

Thank you for the information, I liked what I see on the web pages.
Just need some one that has painted the blue livery colour on the hull.


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

In their original British Rail colours, I believe that the hull colour blue was the same as that used on rolling stock when the carriages were blue with grey uppers or all blue. As to the actual shade that was a British Rail specification. Perhaps an older generation rail enthusiast may be able to assist.


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

There is a Sister forum to SN which is all about railways, maybe someone on there might be able to help. For the life of me I can't remember what it's called now.


----------



## Andy (Jan 25, 2004)

Coastie said:


> There is a Sister forum to SN which is all about railways, maybe someone on there might be able to help. For the life of me I can't remember what it's called now.


You mean http://www.railwayforum.net/ (*))


----------



## AJPaxton (Aug 7, 2010)

Thanks guys, I have joined the train forum, hopefully I will get a reply.
Thanks for all the help on the above topic.
Al


----------



## Billieboy (May 18, 2009)

Thanks Andy, I've just joined too, have no option, with my surname!


----------



## Stena Fergus (Nov 6, 2010)

*Antrim Princess*

This is my all time favourite ship, and I would absolutely love to have a model of her.

There's not too many differences externally between the Antrim and the Ailsa, but there are some major ones, like the funnel and mast, window positions, and a small platform between the second and third lifeboats on the Ailsa.

My parents had a caravan in Stranraer during the early eighties overlooking the ferries approaching the railway pier, and the Antrim was one of the first ships I ever travelled on.

Personally I hope you build her rather than the Ailsa, and in her later Sealink guise with the extension to the aft accomodation and the Sealink logo.

The best place for pictures of her is to google Sealink Holyhead, not only does this site have a page of pictures of her,but on the page is a link to "fitting out" pictures of her from 1967, and these are incredibly detailed from all angles, including from the top of the mast! Every detail a model builder could require is shown!

Keep us posted on how you get on, can't wait to see it.

Here's the link you'll need 

http://www.sealink-holyhead.com/railway/ships/antrim/home.html


----------



## Stena Fergus (Nov 6, 2010)

*Hull Colour*

Sealink ships had a "Monastral Blue" hull, here's a link to help you

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phthalocyanine_Blue_BN


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

Andy said:


> You mean http://www.railwayforum.net/ (*))


Aye! That be the one!! Thanks Andy! (Jester)


----------

